# BLACK MONSTER CLUB starts here



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Weather channel reports -11 F at the Rhino Ranch. It's a dry-cold, so it FEELS more like ZERO ! :-d Sun is beaming off the ice crystals and it is really quite beautiful. Got my Olympus C-7070 Wide Zoom back from Olympus service and been messing around, getting back into photos. Guitar, shoveling snow, maintaining the wood stove, and WUS keep me occupied when it gets like this. *

*Soooooooo, I decided to start this thread, and hope we can get some really great pics posted today, and later we can run a poll for best pics. *

*Rules: SEIKO BLACK MONSTER pics only. b-)*
* No Hairy Arm shots (please). :-d*
* Must be artistic.*
* In FOCUS.*
* Must have some sort of gear in the photo






.*
* Must abide by ALL WUS rules regarding photos, images, and posts.*

*LET's Get Started ! |>|>|>*


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

A couple of my Black Monsters!! I played around with a bezel mod on one of them! I don't have any "gear" in the pictures so I hope you don't get mad at me!!:-s I would take some new pictures but my camera isn't working right!:-|


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

How can I possibly get made ... you've got an AWESOME Monster, love the red treatment on the bezel... plus you are the only one in the club besides me !



2BATTRANGER said:


> View attachment 357891
> View attachment 357892
> View attachment 357893
> View attachment 357894
> ...


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Topic! But I don't get any good enough pictures to post right now.
Ok, I'll post one to join the club, will post more if I can catch some better ones.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*X.R.*
*Excellent exposure & color, plus no scratches !*
You are a distinguished member ... thanks for posting.
Jim



X.R. said:


> Great Topic! But I don't get any good enough pictures to post right now.
> Ok, I'll post one to join the club, will post more if I can catch some better ones.
> View attachment 357948


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

so Rhino, what "gear" do you have there. A yellow pistol grip and trigger...what is it!!! Tell us plz!

Sorry I don't have a black monster yet, finding a blue/blue bluering for christmas is a higher calling right now!!! anyone??


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *X.R.*
> *Excellent exposure & color, plus no scratches !*
> You are a distinguished member ... thanks for posting.
> Jim


Thanks for your kind words Jim!



georgejetson said:


> so Rhino, what "gear" do you have there. A yellow pistol grip and trigger...what is it!!! Tell us plz!
> 
> Sorry I don't have a black monster yet, finding a blue/blue bluering for christmas is a higher calling right now!!! anyone??


Looks like a spear gun to me.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Hot pics everyone! I was looking forward to taking some pics of mine on the weekend for this thread, but I have been called interstate at very short notice and I doubt I'll get the chance to take any pics for a couple of weeks.

Still, I'm loving this thread.


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

I took it when it was hot :-d


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Galpo*-- beautiful picture and another fine example of the Monsters beastly good looks !

*Jason*-- we will keep the thread going, until you get back.

*X.R.* -- you are correct CRESSISUB pneumatic fish skewer ! Many striped bass nailed with that very spear.

*WUS* -- c'mon guys lets get some more Monster pics posted. Also, there is no limit on how many pics you can post.

*Rhino*


----------



## Nimbrag (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry about the hairy arm, but it's cold up here !


----------



## L0ps (Jun 23, 2010)

Great Pics from everyone! And isn't it a forum rule that no weapons can be in posts, yet the next line is obey all rules...;-)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Nimbrag,
Always, an exception ! Thanks for joining the club.
Rhino

A;A;


Nimbrag said:


> Sorry about the hairy arm, but it's cold up here !


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*L0ps*,

You are correct, WUS general rules prohibit posting images of weapons among other things. My original post shows Black Monster on the handle of a Cressisub speargun, which I used free diving retrieving fish... it is my belief that the image is not a rules violation. My understanding of WUS rules prohibiting weapons is with regard to firearms, edged weapons, and other objects that have no rational relationship with dive watch enthusiasm. Also, I made the watch the focus of attention and kept the speargun fairly descrete, so much so that some folks didn't know what it was.

I love your "Seiko Black Monster Club" signature ... how about posting some pictures... looks to me that you've got excellent graphic design and photo skills.

Thanks for posting.

*Rhino*



L0ps said:


> Great Pics from everyone! And isn't it a forum rule that no weapons can be in posts, yet the next line is obey all rules...;-)


----------



## matt.wu (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

matt.wu said:


>


 I see a hairy wrist there, Matt! Shame on you!


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## matt.wu (Mar 24, 2008)

suddha said:


> I see a hairy wrist there, Matt! Shame on you!


LOL

And an out of focus picture!! I've never been great at following rules.


----------



## andrema (May 28, 2009)

IMO the Seiko Black Monster is one of the best dive watches ever made. Totally blows those high end dive watches out of the water!!

I love mine!


----------



## Kal Varnsen (Sep 23, 2010)

andrema said:


> IMO the Seiko Black Monster is one of the best dive watches ever made. Totally blows those high end dive watches out of the water!!
> 
> I love mine!


That is a blue monster.


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll work on getting some better pics, but here's a couple to get it started!! 
















MKII Plongeur dial, MKII sword hands and Yobokies orange seconds hand


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

A lovely Beast... technically, it is a Black Monster w/ rare pigment disease ....









Originally Posted by *andrema*  
IMO the Seiko Black Monster is one of the best dive watches ever made. Totally blows those high end dive watches out of the water!!

I love mine!










That is a blue monster.​


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

An exceptional, *Custom Beast !!!* No apologies needed, excellent photo.



homathetes said:


> I'll work on getting some better pics, but here's a couple to get it started!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Let 'em in...and eh... no one gets hurt. Capiche.


----------



## andrema (May 28, 2009)

Kal Varnsen said:


> That is a blue monster.


What...the guy that sold it to me swore it was a black one. I can't tell the difference, it all looks gray to me.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

mrsnak said:


>


Looks kinda small. Is that the ladies model?:-d


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay.... that's definately not even remotely black, but it is a monster sized watch, and quite hairless forearm. Wrist is totally obscure. I am going to make an executive decision ....and if I had that buzzer that they use on American Idol, you would hear it loudly together with the voice of Donald Trump "YOU'RE FIRED."


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

homathetes said:


>


Alright, I'm definitely not posting any pics now - no way I can compete. That is HOT!


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Crap mine is orange. Wish I had a black one to post. Maybe soon!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Man, don't be _that_ way. I am really looking for the well worn, beat up Black Monster pics hangin' from a surfboard, regulator, dive tanks, etc. I know you can do it ! Need some Aussie representation.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

A bit late to the Monster Party, but here's mine. Not to fancy or artistic pic but pure beauty of the BM!


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Rhino I finally got around to taking pics of my daily wearer "beater" monster!! I've owned this one for almost 2 years and it was my daily work watch for about 6 months straight. The timekeeping is still really good at about +12 seconds a day!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Fantastic photo!



DM71 said:


> A bit late to the Monster Party, but here's mine. Not to fancy or artistic pic but pure beauty of the BM!


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

here are mine. love it but my new OM is getting more wrist time lately... I need to get another Anvil bracelet so I don't have to swap...

This summer...








This fall...









and hairy, but what I really use the bezel for...


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

homathetes said:


> Fantastic photo!


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

You're welcome! Thanks also for the compliments of my watch. It is certainly a beast, the lovechild of a mad scientist and a terrible monster.










:-d:-d:-d



Rhino-Ranch said:


> An exceptional, *Custom Beast !!!* No apologies needed, excellent photo.


----------



## MadBrdr (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine is modded. I hope I can still get the club membership


----------



## fellali (Oct 13, 2009)

I think this is the best mod i've seen so far.



MadBrdr said:


> Mine is modded. I home I can still get the club membership


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think every WIS has had a Monster in their collection at one point or another. I've had a couple over the years, I still have this one. Modded dial on a modified Watchadoo bracelet (22mm bracelet).


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Guys, 
Sorry, for being away for the last week. So, let me catch up, and officially WELCOME --* DM71, 2Battranger, drickster, MadBrdr, and Demo* -- to the BMC. Thanks for the posts & pics ! 
Rhino


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

matt.wu said:


>


That picture is so out of focus I can't see what you're wearing.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*DEMO*,
Thanks for the tips on how to upload photos ! 
Rhino


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres Mine! Just got it yesterday, so please pardon the horrible pic!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice. Minty Fresh. Brings back fond memories. Mine is vintage 2008. I think you will be impressed, and soon understand why the Black Monster is "*The ultimate dive watch for the common man*."

That's actually quite a good pic ! I really like the angle, and the color of indices shows very accurate.



mike120 said:


> Heres Mine! Just got it yesterday, so please pardon the horrible pic!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Great looking Monsters, here's one more:


----------



## MadBrdr (Feb 10, 2006)

fellali said:


> I think this is the best mod i've seen so far.


Thank you very much for the compliment, Fellali.


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Muff? You rocker! I think your fuzzy monster gets the 'most well-loved' award ;-). Attaboy!












Rhino-Ranch said:


>


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Rhino-Ranch said:


>


What happened to that baby? Man, the poor thing got scars all over her body. It didn't get an easy life but It gives it more character!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

A few scratches here and there. It doesn't look that beat in person. Olympus C-7070 w/ flash, and several mega-pixels of detail + enlarged on hi-resolution monitor really brings out what is mostly invisible to the naked eye.

But -- to answer your question, I've worn the watch 24/7 for over 2-years: mountain biking, kayaking, skiing, landscaping, cutting firewood, working in shop, laying tile, mixing concrete, construction, etc.

Most of the scars though are from hitting the edge of the kitchen counter which is covered with imported Italian porcelain tile. The edge of a piece of tile will sharpen hardened steel kitchen knives, and easily etch Hardlex and 316L steel which is fairly soft on the ohm scale.

Thanks for noticing the "character."

And finally, if I haven't quite figured out how to do faux restoration thru Photoshop ...:-d



DM71 said:


> What happened to that baby? Man, the poor thing got scars all over her body. It didn't get an easy life but It gives it more character!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

I was hoping someone would be able to read between the lines !
Thanks.



homathetes said:


> Big Muff? You rocker! I think your fuzzy monster gets the 'most well-loved' award ;-). Attaboy!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice specimen, very clean ...for a small fee, I will give it a Vintage well-worn look !



polishammer said:


> Great looking Monsters, here's one more:


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

This thread, in combination with YouTube - Seiko Black Monster SKX779K Caliber 7S26, has gotten me to crave one of these.. Aww dang, gimme a couple of days and I'll order one o|


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

e2k said:


> This thread, in combination with YouTube - Seiko Black Monster SKX779K Caliber 7S26, has gotten me to crave one of these.. Aww dang, gimme a couple of days and I'll order one o|


Hey e2K, I don't want to rub it in, but there is also an orange version, I think you should also consider it. The Seiko Monsters really like to live as a pair and my black Monster didn't perform very well until I bought the Orange one, I think it felt alone a bit. My Black Monster use to disturb all my other watches and make a mess when I would let it alone. Since I have both, they keep much better time and don't do a mess in my watch box anymore. They now keep each other in peace, believe me, you're whole collection will thank you! :-d


----------



## stavros_ch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

DM71 said:


> HThe Seiko Monsters really like to live as a pair


I concur! But they don't like to share. I'm going to pick up a watchadoo tonight so my new Orange Monster doesn't have to share the Anvil bracelet with my Black Monster....


----------



## wolfh1045 (Jul 7, 2008)

My Monster b-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Man, I feel like an outsider, but I gotta reply to this thread just so I can get updates automatically. Is there a Black Monster in my future?


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

b-)Well, my friend, there have already been a few rules violations, i.e. hairy wrist arms, Blue Monster, Black/Orange Monster, I guess we can make an exception.... let's just say your Black Monster got a sunburn, and leave it at that. :-d

Nice picture of an Orange Beastie. Now go get a Blackie.|>

Rhino



Fullers1845 said:


> Man, I feel like an outsider, but I gotta reply to this thread just so I can get updates automatically. Is there a Black Monster in my future?


----------



## DBis (Aug 8, 2008)

I have delayed joining this club for years but i finally did it. And now I am hooked. My monster quickly became my favorite in the roation. But i am a modder and couldn't resist. I love it!

Sterilized dial, new 22 mm strap, hands from Motor City Watch Works (A+), bezel paint removed and orange reappied to first 15 minutes.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

I love the unwritten message of this thread; we are all Black Monster fans, some of us just don't know it yet.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Cool. Very COOL.*



DBis said:


> I have delayed joining this club for years but i finally did it. And now I am hooked. My monster quickly became my favorite in the roation. But i am a modder and couldn't resist. I love it!
> 
> Sterilized dial, new 22 mm strap, hands from Motor City Watch Works (A+), bezel paint removed and orange reappied to first 15 minutes.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Very True !b-)* Now go get a* MONSTER* and post some pics !!!*:-d*



Chris Hughes said:


> I love the unwritten message of this thread; we are all Black Monster fans, some of us just don't know it yet.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

This one is in the mail, photos by Jay.
DW


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I forgot about this one, in the back of the safe: it was done by Noah or Harold, I can't recall who made it or who I got it from, sorry. Seller's photos.
DW


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Dave*,
Now we are talkin' !
That's a serious *BLACK MONSTER !!!*
And no hairy wrist shots.
Thanks.
Jim



David Woo said:


> I forgot about this one, in the back of the safe: it was done by Noah or Harold, I can't recall who made it or who I got it from, sorry. Seller's photos.
> DW


----------



## MadBrdr (Feb 10, 2006)

Just more gratuitous shots of the modded Black Monster in its natural habitat plus the obligatory hairy wrist shot ;-)

I've been inspired by this thread and have been wearing this baby for the last 3 days.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are mine. one is completely original, the others slightly modded. I'm not a great photographer...........


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*MadBrdr* and *Epizikpajoow,*

*Welcome to the Black Monster Club !* Thanks for posting.:-d
Merry Christmas *!*

Jim|>


----------



## MrMisc (Nov 25, 2010)

That's awesome. Who did the work ?



David Woo said:


> This one is in the mail, photos by Jay.
> DW


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

MrMisc said:


> That's awesome. Who did the work ?


Jay/V8, of MCWW, he did a beautiful job, A great process thruout.
DW


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Black Monster on a Watchadoo. The bracelet seems made for the Monster.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*KJW*,
Nice one. But you haven't worn it since Sunday! :-d
Jim



kjw said:


> Black Monster on a Watchadoo. The bracelet seems made for the Monster.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, I must have missed a couple of posts ... *Stavros_ch* [nice one w/ Nato on the play station controls] and *Mike* you guys are rockin !
*Jim*


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

So, Rhino. You've said you have worn your Black Monster 24/7 for the past 2 years. Do you just love it that much? Do you have any other watches? Are they safely tucked away for visual admiration only? Do tell. What is the secret to loving one watch and one watch only.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Fullers, *

Too much fun ! Well, if you look at my profile, you can see a list of other watches in my collection. The earlier models need work, so I don't wear the *Sector, Berne, Casio* or *Animal* Surf watch. I haven't sized the bracelet on the *Cave Dweller* or Seiko *Samurai*. And I am probably too lazy to rotate the *Monstrum* or *DWatch*. And I'm waiting for my *DWP* !!!
Man, you made me laugh reading your message.








*Jimmy* "*Rhino*"



Fullers1845 said:


> So, Rhino. You've said you have worn your Black Monster 24/7 for the past 2 years. Do you just love it that much? Do you have any other watches? Are they safely tucked away for visual admiration only? Do tell. What is the secret to loving one watch and one watch only.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *Fullers, *
> 
> Too much fun ! Well, if you look at my profile, you can see a list of other watches in my collection. The earlier models need work, so I don't wear the *Sector, Berne, Casio* or *Animal* Surf watch. I haven't sized the bracelet on the *Cave Dweller* or Seiko *Samurai*. And I am probably too lazy to rotate the *Monstrum* or *DWatch*. And I'm waiting for my *DWP* !!!
> Man, you made me laugh reading your message.
> ...


So, it sounds like you're a lazy bum WIS who's really just wearing a Black Monster as a placeholder for the DWP! ;-)

Will be interesting to see if the transition can be made to a new daily wearer. My money's on the BM still being your beater... Time will tell. The heart wants what the heart wants. ;-)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Season's Greetings RHINO-RANCH, MONTANA, USA*


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## botvidsson (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's my BM in my fish tank.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Dang ... that's good ! *



botvidsson said:


> Here's my BM in my fish tank.


----------



## corten (Sep 8, 2008)

so here's mine


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Corten*,
Serious *artwork* ... I am going to have to polish my BM and learn how to take some better pics !
Keep 'em coming guys. *Great work*.
Jim



corten said:


> so here's mine


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

my Black Monster


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*KIBI,*
*Thank you my friend !*
*Jim*



kibi said:


> my Black Monster


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Galuchat Monster:


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, and also - I forgot - relaxing on cloth in between Galuchats:


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Whoa, this thread needs to get going again. I'll add a few pics shortly.

Can all you Watchadoo owners comment on its comfort... it definitely looks the part.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

WillyB said:


> Can all you Watchadoo owners comment on its comfort... it definitely looks the part.


I have both the Watchadoo and Anvil. While they are nearly identical, for some reason the Anvil is less "picky" on my hairy wrist. The Anvil does have extra micro adjustments so that may be it.

On a looks side, both are brushed, but the Watchadoo sins as it is slightly shiner and the buckle is signed. It matches the watch a little better.

Really though, can't go wrong with either....


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

WillyB said:


> Whoa, this thread needs to get going again. I'll add a few pics shortly.
> 
> Can all you Watchadoo owners comment on its comfort... it definitely looks the part.


I wear my orange Monster on Watchadoo. I bought a 22mm version on which i filed the end links to fit the 20mm lugs of the Monster, it gives it a more substantial look. I love it and highly recommend it.:-!


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

My Black Monster scaring the clowns


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi guys !

I want to be a member.
Here are some pics from me.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*MEMBERSHIP GRANTED !*
Great pics.
Thanks for posting ... you "*made my day*" ! :-d
*Rhino *



exc-hulk said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I want to be a member.
> Here are some pics from me.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Black Monster


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *MEMBERSHIP GRANTED !*
> Great pics.
> Thanks for posting ... you "*made my day*" ! :-d
> *Rhino *


Hi Rhino !

Thanks Amigo

More photos will follow in the coming days. |>


----------



## gwhibbs (Sep 16, 2010)

New to this forum. Where is the best place/deals ona Black Monster (online)?

Thanks


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Kmangino*,
Welcome to the CLUB ! b-)
*Rhino*



kmangino47 said:


> Black Monster


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello *Gwhibbs*,
I have sent you a *PM* "Private message."
Rhino



gwhibbs said:


> New to this forum. Where is the best place/deals ona Black Monster (online)?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi folks !

Here are more pictures of my Black Monster :-!

















I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Black Modster.
dP


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello Dan,
Thanks for posting your Black Modster. I was reading your M&M post, and you saved me the trouble of inviting you to this thread! As you can see there are some Black Monsters w/ sunburn "OMs" in the thread... we don't discriminate.
Jim



Dan Pierce said:


> Black Modster.
> dP


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool ! Keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## grumpyguitarist (Feb 2, 2011)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Cool ! Keep 'em coming guys.


Sweet another guitarist and watch fan.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in. I love my Black Monster. It's the best all around diver, style wise for me. Not too conservative and just the right amount of "come stare at me".


----------



## aggato (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Grumpy,
You need to post a pic of your watch or guitar !
Rhino



grumpyguitarist said:


> Sweet another guitarist and watch fan.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Welcome to the Club Zaskar and Aggato !*
*Rhino*


----------



## DBis (Aug 8, 2008)

I posted earlier but made an upgrade. Now on Watchadoo. Rhino-Ranch implored to post here! It was time for this tread to make it to the top again anyway!

On Rubber









Now on Watchadoo!








Hanging out with a bottle of '73 Amarone


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*DBis*
*Thank You !* *Welcome to the club*.* Great Mod.*
*Rhino *



DBis said:


> I posted earlier but made an upgrade. Now on Watchadoo. Rhino-Ranch implored to post here! It was time for this tread to make it to the top again anyway!
> 
> On Rubber
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Seeing all these great mods, makes me want to start a new thread ....

Need a new dive watch:

*Seiko Black Monster* or *Seiko Black Monster* ? :-d


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey does anybody have a Yobokies Hammer on their Monster? Here's his picture, but I was wondering if anyone has it in real life...how does it look on the wrist and how does it feel?


----------



## Gtiguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Newest member of the Black Monster club! As I posted over in the Seiko forum...

After falling for the Silver Sammy, I found an amazing deal on the Black Monster. It arrived a few days ago, and...:-d

WOW! What an amazing watch. Such a unique piece. From the design of the Bezel, to the way the case/lugs come up and protect the bezel. You don't see these things in most pictures...

Love all the amazing pictures you guys have. Hope to add my own one day. Until then...

My Monster, with a little help from Lightning!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*2 New Members ... Please welcome to the Black Monster Club*

*jbrosche & Dan Pierce* (nice mod)

*Rhino*


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Drickster*
*Looks like a winning combination... go for it !*
*Rhino*



drickster said:


> Hey does anybody have a Yobokies Hammer on their Monster? Here's his picture, but I was wondering if anyone has it in real life...how does it look on the wrist and how does it feel?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought mine out of curiosity but wasn't sure I'd like it.
My hunch was right, I don't like it.

I love it!
Got him a companion as well.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Photoshooter*,

I saw your name on the main dive forum show up as latest to post. I'm thinking with a name like "*Photoshooter*" this better be good. I open up your post, and can't really say that I am impressed, because at first there was no picture... but after a brief delay, the pictures came up, and again, I have to say I am not _that_ impressed .... I AM VERY IMPRESSED !!! (Got you back.)

Sport 5 Monster might be the best white dial diver I've seen. IWC style indices are fantastic.

Thanks for posting and joining the club.

Jim


photoshooter said:


> I bought mine out of curiosity but wasn't sure I'd like it.
> My hunch was right, I don't like it.
> 
> I love it!
> Got him a companion as well.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, a pleasure to be here.
The only problem so far with the Monster is that I realize I need another one. But... The S5 Monster is very nice too so I might need another of those too.

As soon as I get caught up on the "regular" photos I'll be taking some more artistic shots.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a few mod'd MONSTERS!:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

broke down and ordered a BM today. should get it saturday.. any tips? its my first auto watch.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Joph said:


> broke down and ordered a BM today. should get it saturday.. any tips? its my first auto watch.


Congrats!!! Wear it, don't worry about it, don't back hack it and enjoy!


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

chronomeister said:


> Here's a few mod'd MONSTERS!:rodekaart:rodekaart


How hard is that chapter ring swap. I love that look but am a little afraid...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Post pics on arrival ! |>



Joph said:


> broke down and ordered a BM today. should get it saturday.. any tips? its my first auto watch.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

If you are "afraid" then just send the watch out for the work. It is likely not that expensive, and cheaper in the long run, then messing things up, and then going for a repair. Last time I checked, can't remember with whom, the total cost parts and labor $50 chapter ring, $25 to install.



drickster said:


> How hard is that chapter ring swap. I love that look but am a little afraid...


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

drickster said:


> Congrats!!! Wear it, don't worry about it, don't back hack it and enjoy!


how long does the wind last on these? I really dont watch to buy a watch winder since this will be my only automatic watch.. I just wanted this for like weekend and stuff... I am trying read up about automatic watches.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

a little beat up (see the crystal scratch over the date window?), but a keeper. my wife bought this for me for our 1st anniversary 6yrs ago and even tho i live on the Maine coast it sees far more desk diving time than time in the ocean...


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> If you are "afraid" then just send the watch out for the work. It is likely not that expensive, and cheaper in the long run, then messing things up, and then going for a repair. Last time I checked, can't remember with whom, the total cost parts and labor $50 chapter ring, $25 to install.


Thanks more nervous than scared. It seems like something I could do.


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

had to send my monster back to exchange for a new one.. oh how i enjoyed you for the 1 day of owning you.

 hopefully by this weekend i will have a new one that works.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful ... thanks for posting ... welcome to the club !



Raoul Duke said:


> a little beat up (see the crystal scratch over the date window?), but a keeper. my wife bought this for me for our 1st anniversary 6yrs ago and even tho i live on the Maine coast it sees far more desk diving time than time in the ocean...


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Black Monster in Tulum, Mexico.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Wow ... the water, beach, beer ! Looks fantastic. Thanks for posting.*
*Jim*



El Jefe said:


> View attachment 415850
> 
> 
> Black Monster in Tulum, Mexico.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *Wow ... the water, beach, beer ! Looks fantastic. Thanks for posting.*
> *Jim*


The best part is that's a totally candid shot. Was just sitting there doing nothing, looked over, snapped the photo. Then went back to doing nothing.


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

i finally get to be back in the club. finally got a working monster.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

My first post here

In my search for a Glycine I was side tracked by the Monsters and grabbed a SKX779 from Amazon. Should have it tomorrow, can't wait!

Now back to the Glycine hunt


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Joph said:


> how long does the wind last on these?


These are not hand windable, just set the time, swirl it a few times in the air and strap it on.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

L0ps, can I use the picture in your signature in my signature?

cheers.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats ! Please post a pic when the Black Monster arrives, and good luck hunting for the Glycine, that's a true bad boy.
Jim



buickrob said:


> My first post here
> 
> In my search for a Glycine I was side tracked by the Monsters and grabbed a SKX779 from Amazon. Should have it tomorrow, can't wait!
> 
> Now back to the Glycine hunt


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Congrats ! Please post a pic when the Black Monster arrives, and good luck hunting for the Glycine, that's a true bad boy.
> Jim


Thanks! It just showed up today, have to say seems to be the best built $150 watch I've ever had.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

It's still a Black Monster...


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

I had an orange monster, but ended up selling it and getting a black one. I am really digging it. Much more subtle than the orange monster (duhhh ).


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all the recent posts. 
TheLoniousFox --very subtle indeed, turn on the flash !
Rhino



TheloniousFox said:


> I had an orange monster, but ended up selling it and getting a black one. I am really digging it. Much more subtle than the orange monster (duhhh ).


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Rob,
Good choice !
Rhino



buickrob said:


> Thanks! It just showed up today, have to say seems to be the best built $150 watch I've ever had.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent ... mods are very much appreciated.
Rhino


photoshooter said:


> It's still a Black Monster...


----------



## Mike Cooley (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I like Orange and brought mine...but I then feel that Black is better


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Hey Guys,
> Thanks for all the recent posts.
> TheLoniousFox --very subtle indeed, turn on the flash !
> Rhino


Try turning up on the brightness of your monitor ;P
Anyways, here's a better shot.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

My first post on WUS and I'd love to join the Black Monster club.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thanks to all for the new pics and posts.*
*Let's all welcome our newest members to the club.*

Hoopster
TheLoniousFox (thanks for the follow-up wrist shot ! )
Watchman19 
Silversurfer17
Seikomatic
Mike Cooley (cool artwork)

Hope I didn't miss anyone.

*RHINO*


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> TheLoniousFox (thanks for the follow-up wrist shot ! )


Just out of curiosity Rhino, why have you capitalized the L in my name each time you have posted it?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Would it be possible if someone with good design skills could make a BM Club card, to use in our signatures, to make us official members?
Wear them in good health, gentlemen!

cheers.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't know ... I guess it looked capitalized when I first read it. 











TheloniousFox said:


> Just out of curiosity Rhino, why have you capitalized the L in my name each time you have posted it?


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Great Idea !*



Spit161 said:


> Would it be possible if someone with good design skills could make a BM Club card, to use in our signatures, to make us official members?
> Wear them in good health, gentlemen!
> 
> cheers.


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Don't know ... I guess it looked capitalized when I first read it.


Good Show! I understand how that goes. I get many who think its "The Lonious Fox" and I end up asking them what "Lonious" means ;P
Here's another couple of shots of my BM for good measure (with flash on this time ;-)).


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

You know, I'm more Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, Grateful Dead, Johnny Cash, classic rock, pop, reggae, but I am guessing that the Black Monster goes well with jazz too!

But wouldn't this one be more your style ?












TheloniousFox said:


> Good Show! I understand how that goes. I get many who think its "The Lonious Fox" and I end up asking them what "Lonious" means ;P
> Here's another couple of shots of my BM for good measure (with flash on this time ;-)).


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> You know, I'm more Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, Grateful Dead, Johnny Cash, classic rock, pop, reggae, but I am guessing that the Black Monster goes well with jazz too!
> 
> But wouldn't this one be more your style ?


I do really dig the blue monster, but the price hike between the standard monsters and this one is just ridiculous. If they ever became affordable I would definitely pick one up. I mean, the monsters are awesome watches, but not at that price.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

I bet a _*BLUE MOD*_ wouldn't be out of the question.



TheloniousFox said:


> I do really dig the blue monster, but the price hike between the standard monsters and this one is just ridiculous. If they ever became affordable I would definitely pick one up. I mean, the monsters are awesome watches, but not at that price.


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

I just bought a BM a few minutes ago, will post some tactical pictures next week...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Possibly the worst Monster photo ever but at least I'm in the club.


----------



## tokyotokei (Sep 1, 2006)

Can I join ?



















TT


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

MONSTER LOVE!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahh, glad to see you made it back into the club bro.



jason_recliner said:


> Possibly the worst Monster photo ever but at least I'm in the club.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

TT,
You are "In" too !
Rhino



tokyotokei said:


> Can I join ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Times up... where are the pics ?



Crow1962 said:


> I just bought a BM a few minutes ago, will post some tactical pictures next week...


----------



## abingdon (Oct 1, 2008)

Ready to contribute...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Abingdon,
Nice and Shiny and New ! Welcome to the club.
Rhino



abingdon said:


> Ready to contribute...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Have you signed up today ?:-d*


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Here is my BM. It lives just down the road from Rhino-Ranch's Monster. |>


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Perhaps these two Monsters need to meet and say hello over a ice cold Bozone ?*



Jay MT said:


> Here is my BM. It lives just down the road from Rhino-Ranch's Monster. |>


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

I'm always game for a cold, sudsy adult beverage or two!



Rhino-Ranch said:


> *Perhaps these two Monsters need to meet and say hello over a ice cold Bozone ?*


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Finally I feel like I have a worthy pic!










(relatively speaking)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*My Brother From Down-Under*,

Very nice. Can't figure out what is the background. Also... I notice a speck or two of lint in the bezel well under 30.
Otherwise, a commendable job !

*Rhino*



jason_recliner said:


> Finally I feel like I have a worthy pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheers Jim. The background is my Kyosho Turbo Optima Mid SE.

As for the lint (and general spooge), this watch has seen a bit of use mate!


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's my humble picture of my BM, hope you like it.


----------



## m1hoff (May 10, 2011)

FX Photo Studio HD Image by m1hoff, on Flickr


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Crow1962* and *m1hoff* 
Welcome to BMC ... thanks for the great pics !

Jim


----------



## thelate1 (Jul 5, 2011)

My BM is in the mail..... Excited as it's my first real watch purchase. I ordered a PVD braclet for it as well so hopefully it'll look good.


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

got it few days ago. very happy with it. watchadoo or anvil hopefully soon...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Good choice. Welcome to the club.*



mistersimon77 said:


> got it few days ago. very happy with it. watchadoo or anvil hopefully soon...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I was going to start a new thread "Seilo v. Snake" but decided I didn't want to alarm anyone. (See: 2BattRanger response to my thread Seiko Chainsaw Massacre). Spraying weeds and ran into this reptile that was hiding at the end of the driveway. Another one at least 6' long, serious monster, was hiding on the other end of the culvert, but retreated into the pipe after _tasting some lead_. Trust me, I did not find any satisfaction in dispatching these amazing creatures, but relocation was not an option. I should invest in a good 6' hook and barrel and transport to the local zoo. Until then... enjoy the pics.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yikes, RR! Serious monsters indeed. Glad no humans were hurt. Maybe time for a new pair of boots... or at least a rattlesnake strap for your BM. ;-)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

I tell you what, been absolutely crazy. I have hi-rubber boots, camo pants (as if that matters), and chainsaw chaps. I figure if the chaps can stop a chain saw it should be good against a rattler.



Fullers1845 said:


> Yikes, RR! Serious monsters indeed. Glad no humans were hurt. Maybe time for a new pair of boots... or at least a rattlesnake strap for your BM. ;-)


----------



## thelate1 (Jul 5, 2011)

New PVD bracelet.....


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*TheLate1 arrives just in time with a beauty ! Great combination. *
*Thanks for posting.*



thelate1 said:


> New PVD bracelet.....


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Arrived tonight. Happy. Here are some crappy iPhone shots.




























Cheers,
HBL


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

New Strap


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

New member of the Black Monster Club:


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Excellent !
*


hidden by leaves said:


> Arrived tonight. Happy. Here are some crappy iPhone shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

_Looking Goooooooooooooood !
_


kjw said:


> New Strap


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Welcome to the Club. 
Great photos. 
And, I like the signature logo ! Everyone needs to get a copy of the logo.*




fegan said:


> New member of the Black Monster Club:


----------



## Watchstalker (Jul 16, 2011)

Got my black monster today, it looks great in person! I bit the bullet understanding that it was a quality watch at a great price, and was pleasantly surprised when it arrived. I think I'm in love... hahah. Pics to follow once I get a blacked out 5-ring zulu. Hopefully that'll happen in the next few weeks  Thanks for all the comments and pics so far, it helped me to make this great decision!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats. No need to wait for Zulu. Post pics!
*RHINO*



npsquire1 said:


> Got my black monster today, it looks great in person! I bit the bullet understanding that it was a quality watch at a great price, and was pleasantly surprised when it arrived. I think I'm in love... hahah. Pics to follow once I get a blacked out 5-ring zulu. Hopefully that'll happen in the next few weeks  Thanks for all the comments and pics so far, it helped me to make this great decision!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*That is a thing of beauty!!!!*



photoshooter said:


> It's still a Black Monster...


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

homathetes said:


> I'll work on getting some better pics, but here's a couple to get it started!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want to buy a second Black Monster just to get this mod. I LOVE that!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Not sure if I like this combo, but thought I'd put it up for reference in case anyone is thinking of trying some colour...





































Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

hidden by leaves said:


> Not sure if I like this combo, but thought I'd put it up for reference in case anyone is thinking of trying some colour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a wicked good look on the BM. Great photos, too!


----------



## Watchstalker (Jul 16, 2011)

There it is  I'm really excited for a new strap, although I have to admit the OEM rubber is much more comfortable than I expected!


----------



## elistull (Jul 29, 2011)

Joined the forum last Wednesday. Saw this watch on Friday. Ordered both Black and Orange Monster's on Friday. Watch got here today, man this is a sweet watch! I'm going to have to hide my wallet for a while as I can see many more Seiko watches showing up on my doorstep...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Most excellent. Welcome to the club. Very much the tool watch as your photo depicts!
*



elistull said:


> Joined the forum last Wednesday. Saw this watch on Friday. Ordered both Black and Orange Monster's on Friday. Watch got here today, man this is a sweet watch! I'm going to have to hide my wallet for a while as I can see many more Seiko watches showing up on my doorstep...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Nice, subtle lume pic. *



npsquire1 said:


> There it is  I'm really excited for a new strap, although I have to admit the OEM rubber is much more comfortable than I expected!
> View attachment 480221


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Not the best combo, that I've seen. But if you like it, that's all that matters. I am a huge bracelet guy, and did the nylon and velcro straps a long time ago. I like the weight, balance, lack of moisture, firm hold (no flop) and quick one handed on-off of bracelet. *



hidden by leaves said:


> Not sure if I like this combo, but thought I'd put it up for reference in case anyone is thinking of trying some colour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Actually, looked pretty darn good on the black Nato you had posted earlier. Or try a SOLID color Nato...emeral green or baby blue.

*


hidden by leaves said:


> Not sure if I like this combo, but thought I'd put it up for reference in case anyone is thinking of trying some colour...


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

I suck at photography, but here goes...


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *Not the best combo, that I've seen. But if you like it, that's all that matters. I am a huge bracelet guy, and did the nylon and velcro straps a long time ago. I like the weight, balance, lack of moisture, firm hold (no flop) and quick one handed on-off of bracelet. *


I agree. Shortly after I went back to basics...




























Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Watchstalker (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks! I charged the lume for a few seconds using a flashlight before I took the pic  I'm glad you noticed!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine, thanks to my buddy Teddyhanna...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Club. Pics are not bad at all. Takes a lot of practice, experiment with lighting. I find best results outside on an overcast day. But then again, that's old school. If you've ever seen making of Sports Illustrated bathing suit edition, you will see that they shoot most of those pics on cloudly, overcast, foggy days. No harsh shadows, and pure ambient natural lighting. With plenty of fill flash too.



downtempo76 said:


> I suck at photography, but here goes...
> 
> View attachment 483932
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Bead blasted, custom bezel color, anvil bracelet. Nice job. Thanks for posting. Welcome to the Club.



T-hunter said:


> Mine, thanks to my buddy Teddyhanna...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Much better !



hidden by leaves said:


> I agree. Shortly after I went back to basics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Cooley (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, I can officially join now. There's a new tool in my toolbox. ;-)


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's my beater but I gotten good at burshing braclets so I think this one is next its got lots of bracelet scratches and on bezel.


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

What is the model of the Seiko on the right? It's BEAUTIFUL!



photoshooter said:


> I bought mine out of curiosity but wasn't sure I'd like it.
> My hunch was right, I don't like it.
> 
> I love it!
> Got him a companion as well.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

It's a Seiko Sport 5 100 meter "white monster". The thing to do is buy both, then swap the hands and dial from the Sport 5 into the real Monster.



HELLAcalvin said:


> What is the model of the Seiko on the right? It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

My one and a half year old special Black Monster. Ar sapphire and beadblasting by yobokies. Enjoy.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*That's a beauty! Welcome to the Club.

*


Lutek said:


> My one and a half year old special Black Monster. Ar sapphire and beadblasting by yobokies. Enjoy.


----------



## schmidty321 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey guys can i join to?



















not the best pics but at least its something lol


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## SeikoPsycho (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, very new to all this. Just registered after browsing this site for a few weeks and finding this thread. Can I join too? Tried to be "arty" and in focus as the rules stated - no gear in this one apart from the watch (the rules seem pretty relaxed - my sort of club ;-)). I know I'm preaching to the converted but what a cracking timepiece for the money!


----------



## schmidty321 (Jan 27, 2010)

how do i got a bm club logo in my sig?


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

My black monster is at mcww getting some work done. Ceramic coating in black, black chapter ring, ar coated sapphire, service movement and regulate. I miss it! Now I wait! Will post pics when I get it back 8-10 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

kmangino47 said:


> My black monster is at mcww getting some work done. Ceramic coating in black, black chapter ring, ar coated sapphire, service movement and regulate. I miss it! Now I wait! Will post pics when I get it back 8-10 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait to see pictures! I just did the black chapter ring on mine and love it. I think it will take some time getting used to using the bezel for minutes instead of the chapter ring but I think I'll adjust just fine. Now I'm considering the AR sapphire.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Some lume shots...


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

BM on duty


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

Can I join?


----------



## schmidty321 (Jan 27, 2010)

ahh i got it i think


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

One more picture, the same Monster as in post #223.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

dont think ive joined yet, and if I have I know I havent posted a pic.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Got to join this club too!

My BM








Tony


----------



## rhoadsfan11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey all. Just received my black monster a week ago. One hell of a watch. I had a guy with a nice Tag on today at work tell me he loved it. I am extremely happy with the watch but extremely dissapointed in the Lume. I think I may have gotten a lemon. It glows brightly but doesn't glow for a long time. Even with several hours in the sun. The watch came brand new.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had an OM for almost a year and its presence and quality for the $$ has influenced me to purchase a BM this past week. Has not come off of my wrist since. Here it is on dark brown leather:


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

just got this in today, got a sapphire from yobokies and plonguer hands in the mail!


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

SoTex said:


> Howdy


Gig 'em, Aggies! |>


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

My MCWW monster


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Gig 'em, Aggies! |>


Whoop!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

New member of the club! This Black Monster arrived in the mail yesterday. Wore it all of today and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> New member of the club! This Black Monster arrived in the mail yesterday. Wore it all of today and I'm loving it so far!


Looks great on you..


----------



## sid.marera (Aug 27, 2011)

Monster in Africa


----------



## sid.marera (Aug 27, 2011)

From the bright sunshine of Africa


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm in!!!! Best money I've spent in awhile...pics when I find the misplaced camera


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Count me in...
I'd have joined a long time ago, had I known that this club existed...


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is a bunch of black monsters I use to own and I did all the mods. Just thought I would add to the thread. Jim and "THANKS" for starting this thread I have really enjoyed it over the last yr.











































Teddy


----------



## ώρα (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Just bought my first Blackie yesterday and I think it's great! Will try to upload some of my images soon.


----------



## ώρα (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ώρα (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ώρα (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's the famous BM lume b-).


----------



## Stormspeed (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's mine on a notched Panatime strap with a deployment. 









And on a grey NATO 









Love this watch but hardly gets any wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

MCWW Mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in ... picture to follow ;-)

Neily


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

A more recent lume shot of my BM.









Tony


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

Neily_San said:


> I'm in ... picture to follow ;-)


As promised :









The Black Monster is still the benchmark by which the lum of all other divers in my collection is compared.

:-D

Neily


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## pontaz (Dec 17, 2011)

The Black Monster and the white rat.


----------



## TacMark (Dec 29, 2011)

My new Black Monster with a Grey 22mm G10 strap. I only take it off to take pictures of it


----------



## TacMark (Dec 29, 2011)

Happy New Year!

A little fuzzy but still a nice green rocket!


----------



## jrfisher (Oct 7, 2011)

Took a while, but I'm finally in the club!


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

kim-kardashian said:


> When you receive a text message on an iPhone, a blue pop-up notification window appears on the screen - even if the phone is in standby mode with the screen off.
> _Can you get the same notifications for new email messages on the iPhone or iPad?_
> Yes - but not with the standard iOS software.
> The Mail app in iOS handles email largely in the background. There is a red badge that appears on the Mail app icon showing the number of unread emails for your configured email account(s) on an iPhone, iPad or iPod touch, but you must open the app to view the subject, sender and content of new messages.
> ...


Well that was weird. First, I would expect Kim Kardashan to be completely clueless about the workings of an iPhone, from what I've read of her. Second, no Black Monster content, unless it is that orb that sits atop her shoulders.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

more pics here
short review here


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just ordered one. Hoping to have pics up ASAP

J


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

kibi said:


> more pics here
> short review here


Great review and pics.

Thanks


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

It's here... And I love it!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy1m (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my Black Monster. A VERY good watch.

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/640p.jpg/] Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us


----------



## Cubby (Jan 13, 2012)

I recently joined the black monster club. I've been wearing it every day since it arrived. I'm really statisfied so far.
I have one question. My BM has gained about ~4 minutes in the last ~10 days. I've heard somewhere, that turning the hands back on an automatical watch isn't good for the movement. Is this true and do I have to go through the whole process of setting the day and date to the previous day and then advance it to the correct date and time like the manual says, whenever I want to 'fix' the time because of the gain?


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cubby said:


> I recently joined the black monster club. I've been wearing it every day since it arrived. I'm really statisfied so far.
> I have one question. My BM has gained about ~4 minutes in the last ~10 days. I've heard somewhere, that turning the hands back on an automatical watch isn't good for the movement. Is this true and do I have to go through the whole process of setting the day and date to the previous day and then advance it to the correct date and time like the manual says, whenever I want to 'fix' the time because of the gain?


I would do as the manual states. I always have. If its still gaining that much time in a few weeks I would be looking for the seller to provide a replacement. Did you buy it brand new?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubby (Jan 13, 2012)

Brand new, yes.


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cubby said:


> Brand new, yes.


My BM loses about 15 secs a day. I have a 007 and it's much more accurate and the power reserve seems much better on it to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

+4 min. in 10 days, it's around +25 sec/day, not that bad, probably within Seiko specs.

I think the questions is more about turning the hands back for setting this for minute. So, getting the minute hand back for minute or setting the whole thing by getting forward and have to reset the date each time.


----------



## Cubby (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes that is what I was interested in my first post.

I'll try to take more exact measurements of this piece's timekeeping. However, if it doesn't get worse I probably won't be sending it back.


----------



## andy1m (Feb 13, 2012)

Cubby said:


> I recently joined the black monster club. I've been wearing it every day since it arrived. I'm really statisfied so far.
> I have one question. My BM has gained about ~4 minutes in the last ~10 days. I've heard somewhere, that turning the hands back on an automatical watch isn't good for the movement. Is this true and do I have to go through the whole process of setting the day and date to the previous day and then advance it to the correct date and time like the manual says, whenever I want to 'fix' the time because of the gain?


From what I read from various forums, new Seiko automatic watches tend to run faster. After 1-2 months and it will settle down to a normal speed. You can also try to put at different positions when not wearing it at night. My Black Monster will run -3 second a night when rest at crown up position.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Count me in, proud owner for a long time.

Here's mine on a grey, NATO.








LUME


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Seiko black Monster


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice pics guys
Heres another of my BM...


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## andy1m (Feb 13, 2012)

Have been wearing BM for two months everyday. It's a very capable watch and I'm truely satisfied with it's consistent performance.

At first week, I noticed it slowed by 4-5 second everyday and I open it to regulate and was able to achieve perfect accuracy.

After 7 weeks it ran slow again by few seconds per day. I then open it up again to regulate after many attempts, it ran 2-3 seconds faster everyday and with different resting positions perfect accuracy is achieved again!!!

My Monster is powered by 7s26c and made in July 2011. I hope I don't have to open it up again as there have been deep scratches on the back. Even I was very careful with it.

If anyone wants to regulate, please let your watch run for at least two months. This is break-in period. Initially it will run faster after the break-in period it will settle to its normal speed.

And if you watch runs few seconds faster everyday, just try different resting positions at night.


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll join.


----------



## myth90045 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rocking it today with the Zulu strap!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, who stole my chapter ring? And what's all that yellow stuff on my hour markers? Meet the *Beater.*


----------



## RickyGene (Apr 19, 2012)

Can I join the Club!


----------



## RickyGene (Apr 19, 2012)

RickyGene said:


> Can I join the Club!
> View attachment 692176


Well, it's a NEO Black Monster, but not the same as posted on the thread. I do hope to add a true Black Monster to the Collection soon.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RickyGene said:


> Well, it's a NEO Black Monster, but not the same as posted on the thread.


and most of our meetings are at 200m.


----------



## RickyGene (Apr 19, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> and most of our meetings are at 200m.


 Maybe the NEO can not make the meeting, but others I have can and beyond! 8)


----------



## hit80s (Mar 29, 2012)

May I enter the club


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is still a Monster at heart


----------



## overrider (Apr 25, 2012)

It's not black but says "hi"


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm in. Just received on Friday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Didn't mean to join but here I am


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

The club is getting bigger and bigger... I'm in too!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the minute-over-hour rocket ship look. Very cool. The other one pales in comparison (why or why have the lume tip on the short end of the second hand).


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Polished bezel, polished hands, super dome sapphire, and an MM strap. Simple and true to the original design...*

























*Now here's my MK II Monster. Full lumed black ceramic bezel, MK II dial, and sword hands. Not so true to the original design...*


----------



## OreoGaborio (Apr 15, 2012)

In 

I got this as a "happy I'm alive" present for myself after a dirt biking incident last week that left me in the hospital overnight for observation with a bruised kidney and possible lung punctures after I wrapped myself around a tree. Thank God for protective gear! Doc gave me a clean bill of health yesterday and this arrived today. b-)


















(it's not a knife, it's a package opener ;-))










Of course shortly after pulling the trigger on the Black monster I saw the New "Neo White Monster" (model snzf45) and was like "FAHK!" After seeing that white Deep Blue that someone posted last week in the FS section I was really turned onto something with a white face, so I almost pulled the trigger on that one, too... but held myself back... Maybe later.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

How about the black Monster's white cousin?


----------



## OreoGaborio (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that earlier in the thread. Very cool!


----------



## Waterboss (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys credit card is out and I wanna join the club, wheres the best place to buy online? I want one with a stainless bracelett.


----------



## OreoGaborio (Apr 15, 2012)

Dunno bout elsewhere, but Amazon's got em for 202 shipped. That's where I got mine (paid a couple bucks more though)


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw my first Monster last week in a shop in the old town in Rhodes. The monster is a much talked about and praised watch, and I can now see why it is regarded so highly, if I was not saving for the Pelagos I would have bought it.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, this is my "Little Monster", I really never thought it could be so darn versatile, I mean I can wear this either dress or casual or even digging in the garden. It just has no place. I wish more of my watches could fit such a wide catagory.


----------



## Waterboss (Aug 11, 2008)

Stromboli said:


> Well, this is my "Little Monster", I really never thought it could be so darn versatile, I mean I can wear this either dress or casual or even digging in the garden. It just has no place. I wish more of my watches could fit such a wide catagory.


Oh yeah, thats beechin, I went ahead and ordered from Amazon last night. I would have liked to go through Longisland as they are supporters here and I have done business with them before but they were out of stock and I couldn't wait any longer. I have a green Zulu like that and I have been noticeing this thing looks awesome on green, grey and black Zulu's, I think I'll be ordering a few more. It should be here on Thursday, I love this feeling, I have a problem guys.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

6 months after getting the Orange Monster.... it just had to happen....



















@ Waterboss: They do look awesome in green.... and last week I ordered a gray nato for it. Enjoy yours!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Jraul7 said:


> .... and last week I ordered a gray nato for it. Enjoy yours!


Here's one on a gray









I like it on a Bond too


----------



## Waterboss (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn guys come on! 3 straps now is gonna be close to 80 bucks.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> I like the minute-over-hour rocket ship look. Very cool. The other one pales in comparison *(why or why have the lume tip on the short end of the second hand)*.


The purpose of a second hand on a diver (and having it lumed for that matter) is so you can tell that the watch is running properly while you're underwater. With that in mind, it doesn't really matter which end of the second hand has the lume dot, so long as it has one and you can easily see that the watch is running.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Stromboli said:


> Well, this is my "Little Monster", I really never thought it could be so darn versatile, I mean I can wear this either dress or casual or even digging in the garden. It just has no place. I wish more of my watches could fit such a wide catagory.


Love that strap, Stromboli. Getting one for my BM. Thanks for the pic nudging me to get one.



Jraul7 said:


> 6 months after getting the Orange Monster.... it just had to happen....


Same here Jraul. But I couldn't wait 6 months. Two weeks after my OM, the BM was en route from BlueDial.com (great service).

WaterBoss, know you ordered your Monster already, but thought I'd plug BlueDial as a potential provider as supplies may vary by vendor. After all, can't recall which one, but one's already discontinued and the other may be too as the new version is released someday (soon?).



20DYNAMITE07 said:


> The purpose of a second hand on a diver (and having it lumed for that matter) is so you can tell that the watch is running properly while you're underwater. With that in mind, it doesn't really matter which end of the second hand has the lume dot, so long as it has one and you can easily see that the watch is running.


Yep.
ISO 6425 
Paraphrased: The presence of an indication that the watch is running in total darkness. This is usually indicated by a running second hand with a luminous tip or tail.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

New nato!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterboss (Aug 11, 2008)

..


----------



## Waterboss (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I got my Monster, I think I got lucky, in the last 35 hours it's only 7 seconds fast.​


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Seiko Monster in the beach


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

This is my second one (my other is my beater) and since it's still pretty I have it on a Chronissimo with an Axel Jost single deployant. IMO a sweet combo!


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

back with anvil bracelet


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bead blasted with sapphire AR and red second hand by yobokies


----------



## howdy (Jul 30, 2012)

I love the black monster - but, Can I be a member of the club if I think the orange is king ?


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

*The first rule of the Black Monster Club is: You do not talk about the **Black Monster** Club. 
The second rule of the **Black Monster Club** is: TAKE A PICTURE!!!!!

Here ya go:
*


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

*How come there is no Orange Monster club?

Not faire.
*


----------



## Ispriluc (Aug 2, 2012)

Proud owner


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Not many ladies on here sporting a BM, perhaps I'm just a little quirky...


----------



## andy1m (Feb 13, 2012)

I self regulated my BM to a perfect accuracy 7 months ago. But I did not put grease on the seal when I closed it and it was open so many times and I worried that it lost the water resistency.

As I my silicone grease arrived, I open it again today to apply some on the seal. I also clean the inside of the watch.

It was certainly a scary experience as I was careful not to damage my lovely BM.

I hope no need to open it again ever


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

My recently acquired first generation Black Monster (thanks WUS) on vacation at Toddy Pond, Surry, Maine.


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

Just got mine two days ago, very impressed with the overall quality for the price.


----------



## batisbulalakaw (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

Love mine


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

It started out life as a 1st gen. Black Monster.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

My precious.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

More I wear mine the more I like it.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

My Black monster get the most wrist time for my auto/diver collection.. luv it..


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Monster on handmade leather


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Is the mesh too dressy for the monster?


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Black with orange chapter ring


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sold my SKX007 to get this, pre-loved.










Love the fact that it's stable on my wrist, whereas the 007 rocked back and forth, specially as the jubilee bracelet allowed much play, bruising my 6.5" wrist after a few days.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Need to find me a monster. Nice one above.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

On a nato.....


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

My new 3rd Gen Monster.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Recently purchased Black Monster.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

black Monster...shrouded! is it ok for you?


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

My black monster with his favorite Nato


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

the black monster, back from beadblasting along with a 6309:


----------

